# Other Animals > Other Pets >  my collection

## t53

hi all,
just some pix of my collection
enjoy

----------


## Alex Shepack

I like that snapping turtle. Very nice!

Alex

----------


## justin shockey

i cancer

----------


## Kurt

"i cancer"? Do you mean "I concur"? Or do you have cancer?

----------


## Kurt

Cool alligator snapper. He's going to get HUGE!

----------


## justin shockey

ya haha

----------


## t53

> Cool alligator snapper. He's going to get HUGE!


yeah man. his in a 4 feet by 2 feet tank. soon me goin to give up n donate to the zoo.

----------


## Kurt

Will they take him? When I worked in a zoo, we were always getting calls from people trying to find a home for their unwanted reptiles. Rarely did we take any in.

----------


## t53

> Will they take him? When I worked in a zoo, we were always getting calls from people trying to find a home for their unwanted reptiles. Rarely did we take any in.


i have 2 snappers. last year the zoo offer a home for my 2 snappers. i gave 1 but i decide to keep 1 snapper for awhile, soon i try call zoo again.
if zoo reject, i send snapper to "*Live Turtle & Tortoise Museum"* 
but me got to pay them $50 . i don't mind paying if snapper got a good home. 

this is the link to "*Live Turtle & Tortoise Museum"* 
http://www.turtle-tortoise.com/index.html

----------


## justin shockey

that snappers so cool

----------


## t53

thanks to all comments. will try to put up more pixs

----------


## charitynbran

this is my baby

----------


## Deku

> yeah man. his in a 4 feet by 2 feet tank. soon me goin to give up n donate to the zoo.


Zoos probably wont take them in because alot of people give up snappings, along with sliders, cooters, painteds. Zoos are probably jammed with them. If I were you I would get a 300gallon stock tank and put it somewhere safe and just get good filters. Turtles are just alot of responsibility, and shouldnt be taken lightly. Especially snappers. If you REALLY cant take it, then I would post it on kingsnake or a forum that deals with classifieds of the sort. Just mention that it needs 300gs or a pond to make sure you give it to a good home. Kay? Nice turtle. White coloration.

----------


## Kurt

Alligator snappers, _Macrochelys temminckii_ will be taken in by some zoos as they are considered a threatened species and are listed on CITES Appendix III. Besides he's in Hong Kong, Kingsnake.com probably wouldn't be a help for him.

----------


## scribbles

Very nice snapper and newt!

----------


## nana

Nice collection hunny but you would'nt get me anywhere near the snapper lol,well scary!!

----------


## Skulldroog

That's one beastly looking alligator snapper! I hesitate to swim in murky lakes because of snappers like that. Lol.

----------


## nana

> That's one beastly looking alligator snapper! I hesitate to swim in murky lakes because of snappers like that. Lol.


 
So glad I live in lovely cold scotland.....lol

----------


## Skulldroog

> So glad I live in lovely cold scotland.....lol


I'm more of a land pirate myself, but on occasion I swim haha.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nana

> I'm more of a land pirate myself, but on occasion I swim haha.


 
I love land as well but although I envy you all for your local reps I still would'nt swim over your way lol

----------


## Kurt

Why, not I do, but then again I have handled pirahna, sharks, alligators, crocodiles, alligator snapping turtles, common snapping turtles, copperheads, and even a king cobra once.

----------


## Hylahouse

nice snapper, I some times call them the pit bulls of the reptile world

by the way j dog (other member) what tree frog is in your avatar pic. just wondering looks interesting.

----------


## Kurt

Justin has not been around in a long time, so I will answer for him. It is a _Leptopelis uluguruensis_.

----------


## Deku

I want to say something messed up  because Iam puertorican, and everyones talking about swimming. xDD God this is so hard to keep it in. So I will say this other thing instead. Iam a turtle tamer. ;D  Poke that snapping turtle in the belly be like MISTER YOU BETTER GIT ER DUN! xD GIT EER DUN!. Lol'd sorry couldnt help. 

@kurt: Sorry didnt realize he was from hong kong. xD Oops! Just make sure not to give that turtle to the market. I hear they eat em for turtle soup. Or so I read on a book. Or is that china? Japan? I dont know. Iam not culture savvy. xD

----------


## Kurt

China, which Hong Kong is part of.

----------


## 1beataway

> ... Iam puertorican...


I didn't even notice your flag. I'm half Puerto Rican. But I don't speak Spanish. I have a lot of family there.

----------


## Eel Noob

Nice collection.


Love that yellow base alligator snapper.

----------

